# Suggestion for Digital camera below 10k



## SaumyaP (Nov 20, 2013)

I want to buy digital point and shoot camera. My budget is Rs. 10k. Kindly suggest me the best deal for the above requirement. Also, please suggest me the criteria for the selection of the digital cameras.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## nac (Nov 21, 2013)

There is one helluva deal for TZ25 on snapdeal. Better hurry and grab it...


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 21, 2013)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 12.1 MP Point & Shoot Digital Camera (Silver) - Buy @ Snapdeal.com


----------

